# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  छोटे मगर मज़े बडे

## Yadav

*​कंप्यूटर में चलायें मोबाइल के जावा गेम्स और एप्लीकेशंस*





आपके मोबाइल पर चलने वाले जावा (.jar) प्रोग्राम्स को अब आप अपने कंप्यूटर में चलाकर देख पाएंगे इस मुफ्त 1.7 एमबी के औजार की सहायता से ।

*यहाँ**क्लिक**कर**डाउनलोड**कर**सकते**है** ।* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?kkmogd11ywd

इसके लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर *Java Runtime Environment* इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है ।

अगर ये आपके कंप्यूटर पर *Java Runtime Environment* पहले से इन्स्टाल नहीं है तो आप इस १० एमबी आकार के टूल को
नेट से लोड कर सकते है अगर नही करोगे मित्रो तो ये नही चलेगा 
अब फ़ाईल को उन जिप करो और मज़े लो

----------


## Yadav

*ऑनलाइन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम*


एक ऐसी वेबसाइट जिस पर आप वर्चुअल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम चला सकते है । मजेदार अनुभव है एक बार आज़मा के देखिये ।
www.windows4all.com
अगर इस पर किसी को कोइ अतराज है तो हमे बताये पोस्ट मिटा दी जायेगी धन्यावाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> *ऑनलाइन ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम*
> 
> 
> एक ऐसी वेबसाइट जिस पर आप वर्चुअल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम चला सकते है । मजेदार अनुभव है एक बार आज़मा के देखिये ।
> www.windows4all.com
> अगर इस पर किसी को कोइ अतराज है तो हमे बताये पोस्ट मिटा दी जायेगी धन्यावाद


*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र .........लेकिन आपको ये लिंक इस ( http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7034 )सूत्र में देना चाहिए था.........*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *​कंप्यूटर में चलायें मोबाइल के जावा गेम्स और एप्लीकेशंस*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आपके मोबाइल पर चलने वाले जावा (.jar) प्रोग्राम्स को अब आप अपने कंप्यूटर में चलाकर देख पाएंगे इस मुफ्त 1.7 एमबी के औजार की सहायता से ।
> 
> *यहाँ**क्लिक**कर**डाउनलोड**कर**सकते**है** ।* 
> ...


यादव जी बहुत बढ़िया कोशिश है आपकी ...........
लेकिन इससे अच्छा सोफ्टवेयर एक और है जो मात्र 1.3 ऍम बी का है और 
उसके लिए *Java Runtime Environment* इन्स्टाल करने की भी जरुरत नहीं वो है.... .......


*Sjboy Emulator*



डाउनलोड यहाँ से करो मित्रों

----------


## Dark Rider

यादव जी सूत्र को आगे बढाइये ,  बाद में इसे मर्ज कर दिया जायेगा फ़िलहाल जारी रखे |

----------


## mr.india

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र*

----------


## Yadav

*मित्रो इसको देखो बहुत हि बढीया* 

इस छोटे से सॉफ्टवेर की मदद से आप अपने डेकस्टॉप पर चल रहे हर एक्टिविटी को छुपा सकतें हैं |
अगर आप अपने ऑफिस में ओर्कुटिंग या किसी और साईट की सर्फिंग कर रहें हो और आप के बॉस आ जाएँ तो उस वक़्त आप इस सॉफ्टवेर की मदद से आप अपने कंप्यूटर के डेकस्टॉप को हाइड कर सकते है,यहाँ तक की सिस्टम ट्रे में भी कुछ नहीं दिखाई देगा ,यानि आप के कंप्यूटर में खुला हुवा इन्टरनेट ब्राउसर सिस्टम ट्रे में भी नहीं दिखाई देगा | 

इस सॉफ्टवेर को इंस्टाल करने के बाद डेकस्टॉप पर बने हुवा इसके आइकन को डिलीट कर दे जिससे इसके बारे में किसी को पता भी नहीं चलेगा|  
सिर्फ 361 Kb का है ये सॉफ्टवेर | 

http://www.mediafire.com/?c3i3hfa57btjppm

----------


## Yadav

*कंप्यूटर के एंटी वाईरस को जाचने का आसन तरीका |*

आप के कंप्यूटर का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम करता है या नहीं 
इसको जाचना बहुत ही आसन है |
इसके लिए निचे दिए हुवे कोड को...... 
नोट पेड में कॉपी पेस्ट कर दीजिये और ,
उसको fakevirus.exe नाम से सेव कर दीजिये |

अगर आप का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम कर रहा है तो वो इसको सेव नहीं होने देगा 
बल्कि वो आप को वार्न करेगा की उसने fakevirus.exe नाम का वैरस डिटेक्ट किया है|

X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत बढिया यादव जी आप और आपके छोटे छोटे ..............
टूल्स*

----------


## GForce

अति उत्तम लघु यंत्र ! एक-दो का मैंने परीक्षण भी किया ! उत्कृष्ट सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद, बन्धु !

----------


## Yadav

*किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*

किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है, जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है की कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। 
ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "my computer properties" या फिर "system information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं और उस में दी गयी जानकारी पर यकीन कर के कंप्यूटर खरीद लेते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से या दुकान से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।

आईये देखते हैं की प्रोसेसर को केसे उच्च बताया जा सकता है। 
सब से पहले start पर क्लिक करें फिर run खोलें और यहाँ लिखें regedit .
यानि आप को अपने कंप्यूटर के रजिस्ट्री को एडिट करना होगा |

hkey_local_machine > hardware > discription > system > centralprocessor > 0





अब सीधे हाथ (right hand ) की तरफ "processor name string" पर क्लिक करें और यहाँ जिस प्रोसेसर का नाम लिखना चाहें लिख सकते हैं उदाहरण के लिए intel(r) pentium(r) dual cpu t2330 @ 1.60ghz की जगह intel® core™ i3-330m processor @ 2.13ghz ; लिख सकते हैं |

इसके बाद आप "my computer properties" को खोल के देखें आपको आपके प्रोसेसर का नाम बदला हुआ मिलेगा।

----------


## pkpasi

> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> 
> किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है, जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है की कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। 
> ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "my computer properties" या फिर "system information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं और उस में दी गयी जानकारी पर यकीन कर के कंप्यूटर खरीद लेते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से या दुकान से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।
> 
> आईये देखते हैं की प्रोसेसर को केसे उच्च बताया जा सकता है। 
> सब से पहले start पर क्लिक करें फिर run खोलें और यहाँ लिखें regedit .
> यानि आप को अपने कंप्यूटर के रजिस्ट्री को एडिट करना होगा |
> 
> ...


mitr aapne bahut he acchi jankari de isske liye danyvad

parntu aapne sutra rok kyu

----------


## yuvraz01

बहुत बदिया जानकारी दी है भाई 
धन्यवाद...

----------


## vernier11

mitr aapne bahut he acchi jankari de isske liye danyvad

parntu aapne sutra rok kyu

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## vernier11

एक-दो का मैंने परीक्षण भी किया ! उत्कृष्ट सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## vernier11

यादव जी सूत्र को आगे बढाइये

----------


## r1234q

Very Very thanks to this tool friend.

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त।इन छोटे छोटे टूल्स का बहुत आसानी से कोई भी उपयोग कर सकता है और मजेदार बात तो यह है कि इनके लिए कोई खास सिस्टम रिक्वायरमेँट भी नहीं है।
अंत में इतना ही कहूँगा कि अत्यंत काम का सूत्र।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *कंप्यूटर के एंटी वाईरस को जाचने का आसन तरीका |*
> 
> आप के कंप्यूटर का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम करता है या नहीं 
> इसको जाचना बहुत ही आसन है |
> इसके लिए निचे दिए हुवे कोड को...... 
> नोट पेड में कॉपी पेस्ट कर दीजिये और ,
> उसको fakevirus.exe नाम से सेव कर दीजिये |
> 
> अगर आप का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम कर रहा है तो वो इसको सेव नहीं होने देगा 
> ...


भाई हमारा एंटी व्यरस थि़क काम करता है

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आदरणीय मित्र बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र हें धन्यवाद ! जहाँ सुई से काम चले वहाँ तलवार मत निकालो !*

----------


## rameshpatidar

thanks for tis

----------


## Pandit G

मजे तो आखीर मजे होते है चाहें छोटे हो या बड़े |

----------


## Naresh4u

> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> 
> किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है, जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है की कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। 
> ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "my computer properties" या फिर "system information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं और उस में दी गयी जानकारी पर यकीन कर के कंप्यूटर खरीद लेते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से या दुकान से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।
> 
> आईये देखते हैं की प्रोसेसर को केसे उच्च बताया जा सकता है। 
> सब से पहले start पर क्लिक करें फिर run खोलें और यहाँ लिखें regedit .
> यानि आप को अपने कंप्यूटर के रजिस्ट्री को एडिट करना होगा |
> 
> ...


मित्र बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी बाटी है आपने !
रेपो प्राप्त करे !

----------


## draculla

> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> 
> किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है, जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है की कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। 
> ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "my computer properties" या फिर "system information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं और उस में दी गयी जानकारी पर यकीन कर के कंप्यूटर खरीद लेते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से या दुकान से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।
> 
> आईये देखते हैं की प्रोसेसर को केसे उच्च बताया जा सकता है। 
> सब से पहले start पर क्लिक करें फिर run खोलें और यहाँ लिखें regedit .
> यानि आप को अपने कंप्यूटर के रजिस्ट्री को एडिट करना होगा |
> 
> ...


ये तो बहुत ही डरावनी बात है.
हमें यह महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## sweeetfriend

> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> 
> किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है, जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है की कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। 
> ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "my computer properties" या फिर "system information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं और उस में दी गयी जानकारी पर यकीन कर के कंप्यूटर खरीद लेते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से या दुकान से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।
> 
> आईये देखते हैं की प्रोसेसर को केसे उच्च बताया जा सकता है। 
> सब से पहले start पर क्लिक करें फिर run खोलें और यहाँ लिखें regedit .
> यानि आप को अपने कंप्यूटर के रजिस्ट्री को एडिट करना होगा |
> 
> ...



बहुत बढ़िया ,  ये तो बहुत काम की चीज़ है

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई और रेपो+++मित्र

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *कंप्यूटर के एंटी वाईरस को जाचने का आसन तरीका |*
> 
> आप के कंप्यूटर का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम करता है या नहीं 
> इसको जाचना बहुत ही आसन है |
> इसके लिए निचे दिए हुवे कोड को...... 
> नोट पेड में कॉपी पेस्ट कर दीजिये और ,
> उसको fakevirus.exe नाम से सेव कर दीजिये |
> 
> अगर आप का एंटी वाईरस ठीक से काम कर रहा है तो वो इसको सेव नहीं होने देगा 
> ...


एक मेरी तरफ से ........



XJS*C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3*2IDNEN*GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL*C.34X


यदि उपरोक्त लाइन ईमेल के मैसेज मे होगी तो antispam सिस्टम इस मेल को रोक देगा और phishing या antispam अलर्ट जारी करेगा...............

----------


## shankar52

> *​कंप्यूटर में चलायें मोबाइल के जावा गेम्स और एप्लीकेशंस*
> 
> 
> Attachment 230531Attachment 230531
> 
> 
> आपके मोबाइल पर चलने वाले जावा (.jar) प्रोग्राम्स को अब आप अपने कंप्यूटर में चलाकर देख पाएंगे इस मुफ्त 1.7 एमबी के औजार की सहायता से ।
> 
> *यहाँ**क्लिक**कर**डाउनलोड**कर**सकते**है** ।* 
> ...


यह लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है

----------

